# We Need Gorsuch!



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow! I actually belive Judge Gorsuch is the man for the job. Even a misguided Senator Feinstein is left speechless. Very short clip here:


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

He'll be confirmed. I loved that clip when I saw it the other day. Feinstein needs to retire, or keel over, or something. Can't stand listening to her.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one, read my lips he should have said.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

yep. good answer. last I checked we don't have the right to break laws we disagree with. not even the libs do,though they think they do.

if we disagree with a law we have a means to try and get said law changed or done away with, but we don't get to choose which we will or will not obey without suffering the consequences.


----------

